# Looking to purchase an American RV



## 97980 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone. I have a disabled Wife and three young children. An RV appeals on numerous levels. the access, size, storage for wheelchair, electric scooter etc. I work within the media industry so there is potential to hire the vehicle out to help with the finances. problem is due to lack of knowledge they all look very similar but the prices vary significantly. Have been chatting to a dealer in kent who is selling a Mirada? In the great scheme of things are they a reputable make? the spec of the vehicle for our needs appears to tick all the right boxes, but I find the whole thing a mine field and obviously wouldn't want to make a very very expensive mistake? have been told that from numerous sources petrol is better than diesel, beware moisture ingress? really low milage might mean that a motorhome has been lived in rather than used recreationaly, milage verification is not a question on an american vehicle? I know that not to be the case of american stretch limos? Any thoughts and idea would be greatly appreciated?  Cheers Jon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi digglejon
What a huge question for a Sunday morning????
Welcome to the site by the way. I am certain that you will get a lot of answers to your questions as we have many RVers on this site. However please do not expect that we can advise about a specific RV to buy as that will always remain soley your decision, but we can I am sure, offer advice that will help to guide you.
I know the dealer you are referring to, in fact we bought our Rockwood from him. You have not put down your location so I do not know if you are close to him or not..... The Mirander you refer to certainly looks like a nice coach for the money (either the new one or the used one). Coachman are a good manufacturer and they produce a good RV, I would suggest that you do some research on some American RV sites and glean more info from there though.
American RV's should tick most of your boxes I would think, firstly the access doors are much wider than european MH's so getting a wheelchair into it is easier. Then there is the internal space which leaves most other MH's in the shade (everything is bigger in America lol).
Petrol or diesel??? Jury is out on that one I believe.... Petrol engines can be converted to run on LPG whereas diesels cannot (viably) so the running, fuel cost will be less, but bank on £2-3K to get it converted if it is not already done and the sums generally start to go the other way, unless you intend to do starship miles.....
Diesel engines are strong and as reliable as petrol and I would not have any real preference, ours is diesel and returns 16ish MPG (an unconverted petrol will achieve 8-12 MPG), servicing costs are a little less with petrol but at the end of the day it will come down (in my opinion) to what RV you fall in love with and you will find the motor is much less of an issue than the coach, layout etc.
Most RV's all use very similar utilities, fridge, boiler, heating units etc, so what you are left with is the chassis and the furniture and layout.
I would suggest that you look at some RV's and try to get inside and go through the motions of living in it to see if it does really give you what you want, then try a test drive to see if you feel comfortable driving it.
That is about all the info I can think of as a starter so please let us have any other questions you may have and good luck.....

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *digglejon*. I also bought an RV from the same company (don't ask). The RV you are referring to is a Coachmen. The same make that I had. Reputations come and go, as they say. The Mirada is now classed as the starter model. That's not to say they a no good. It's all about you getting what you pay for. Good luck in your choice and happy RV'ing.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Digglejon, Welcome to the site & enjoy! 8) 
You should consider turning up at a rally. They are informal in the best possible way & a more friendly bunch of people you'll be hard pressed to find. No one seems to mind you asking questions & you'll definitely meet at least a couple of RVers there.
Come on down! :wink:


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi digglejon

Good luck with your search. I would suggest that you look at the manufacturerers web sites, this will give you an idea of the layouts available. There are so many different options the mind boggles. During the search for ours I came across quite a few that had been modified for wheelchair users again it might be useful to search the web to see what models they went for or what kind of modifications they made.

We set up a website for our RV with lots of internal photos. www.donegalmotorhomes.com You should take a look at it as it would give you a good idea of what the inside of a Fleetwood Flair is like.

We have 4 young children and love the space an RV has to offer.

regards

Arizona


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi arizona
Your link got me this:

You are not authorized to view this page

Is it me??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith

Not just you, I got the same. If you type donegalmotorhomes into Google you can access the site from there


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys

Apologies for that, don't know why it happened.. Will get it sorted.!

Oh, I put a full stop after com and ruined the link - but it is fine now.

Regards

Arizona


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well now we have that sorted out, I wonder if digglejon will come back to us????
Haven't seen him since he asked his original question, I hope we haven't frightened him off :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just looked and he is signed in but keeping quiet????? Playing hide a seek maybe :wink: :wink: 

Keith

Nice RV there Arizona btw.....


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

In response to digglejon's posting, with that number of children and a wife who is disabled and uses wheels to get around, what MUST be considered is the the weight of all the equipment together with the occupants to be carried. 

I have learnt to hard way! Having had a 'van purpose built in 2001, what wasn't taken into consideration by the guys who built it on a single wheel rear axle was the additional weight of the electric lift on the back on which I could lift 2 electric mobility scooters into the vehicle. 

I have now changed and gone 'American' again with its double wheeled rear axle so that weight isn't a problem. I have got a platform that sits on the tow ball on which to carry my electric scooter. (I only have to carry one for me now as my husband died last year). 

Unfortunately it has been my experience that anything outside the vehicle hasn't qualified for VAT exemption so I have had fixingpoints installed inside to anchor my manual wheelchair that I use on occasions when there is someone available to push me-usually to the toilet at the service areas-saves filling up the RV toilet uneccessarily! 

PS I wonder if there will be any motorhomes at the Mobility Road Show at Swindon this June worth looking at?


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Thanks keith, we certainly love it ,although hoping to upgrade for a newer model this year. 

I hope digglejon isn't scared off as I for one have learned a ton of useful info on this site. We were (and still are really) completely novices with regard to motorhoming and it's great to get advice from the more experienced out there...there is no point in inventing the wheel again!!

regards

Arizona


----------

